# Weltweite Trials spots Datenbank - google earth



## Cryo-Cube (1. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute
Ich hab mir vorgenommen eine Weltweite Spot Datenbank mit google earth aufzubauen.

Die Vorteile sind das man nur eine einzelne kleine Datei in google earth zu importieren braucht und schon hat man alle spots weltweit. Man kann sich durch klicken auf den entsprechenden Ordner alle spots eines Kontinents, Landes oder einer Stadt zeigen lassen. Ein klick und man kann sich zu jedem spot ne detailierte Wegbeschreibung erstellen und ausdrucken lassen. Oder man könnte z.B wenn man Urlaub macht oder einen Roadtrip plant sich die Wegbeschreibung von spot zu spot anzeigen und ausdrucken lassen, oder 10 spots die vom Hotel (Urlaub) am nächsten sind.
Das ganze ist auch noch nach Natur und Urban Spots farblich sortiert.

* Die Struktur sieht so aus.*
*Natur Spots Symbole sind Rot
Urban oder gemischte spots sind Gelb*

Man kann sich von Ordner zu Ordner immer genauer heranklicken:
Kontinent-> Land-> Stadt-> natur oder urban spot







*Bitte helft mir so viele spots wie möglich einzutragen:*
Geht auf google maps. Navigiert zu dem Spot den ich hinzufügen soll. Drückt rechts oben auf "URL zu dieser Seite", schickt mir ne mail, PM mit dem link und folgenden Infos: *
Stadt, Spotname (z.B industriegebiet), Natur oder urban, weiter infos* (falls ihr welche habt wie z.B "Samstags sehr voll" oder "viele hohe mauern" usw)

Also falls ihr gute Spots kennt sendet mir den link an meine E-mail addy oder schreibs hier rein.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2007)

hey das ist mal ne gute idee. gehen auch die koordinaten der spots. 
nen kleiner zuschlag wäre ja noch über panarmio dann dazu bilder dazuzufügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Juli 2007)

isahs San Diego Spots hab ich schon eingetragen, und noch 30 andere.
Wichtig, zoomt so nah ran wie ihr könnt bevor ihr den link erstellt( oben rechts auf "URL zu dieser Seite" klicken) und ihn mir zuschick damit ich genau markieren kann wo der spot ist.


----------



## isah (1. Juli 2007)

Ich starte mal Berlin..

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.5...d=109636644409699481970.0000011383a1493fb7d8c

Das waere mal der Alex, mit Kirche, den Stufen vor'm Fernsehturm und den Rails zur Rathausstrasse. (Street)

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.5...d=109636644409699481970.0000011383a1493fb7d8c

Hier muesste der Bachlauf im F'Hain sein. (Natur)

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.5...d=109636644409699481970.0000011383a1493fb7d8c

Waere mal der Platz der Vereinten Nationen. (Natur)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...13.200438&spn=0.001436,0.005021&t=h&z=18&om=1

Rathaus Spandau, da bin ich meine erste Treppenstufe hochgerollt  (Street)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...13.233204&spn=0.022964,0.080338&t=h&z=14&om=1

Haselhorst und die Wasserstaedte, finde allerdings die Spots nicht, muesste mal der Daniel oder Angelo hin navigieren. (Natur / Street)


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. Juli 2007)

sehr geile idee, gefällt mir


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2007)

ich setzte berlin mal fort:Brunnen in Biesdorf, berlin  52°31'18.87"N  13°32'40.44"O 

Grundhschule Biesdorf, Berlin :  52°31'47.99"N   13°33'36.58"O

Kleistpark:   52°29'23.65"N    13°21'29.30"O

Cecilienplatz (natur):  52°31'16.51"N   13°35'28.95"O


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Juli 2007)

habs eingetragen isah
bitte immer angeben ob natur oder urban

Eisbein
vielleicht mach ich was falsch aber deine Koordinaten bringen mich nach Genshagen


----------



## isah (2. Juli 2007)

Nico der Brunnen bei dir? Wo wir die Pads mal getauscht haben, an dem China Imbiss?


----------



## alien1976 (2. Juli 2007)

Ja Hey Cryo des ist mal der Hammer So ne innovative Idee. Sehr geil.

Ich bin mal gespannt auf des Ergebnis. Kann man sich schon ein Teil einsehen?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (2. Juli 2007)

sehr gute idee!

ich schließe mich da mal an und fange mit FFM an:

Bank nähe Hauptbahnhof
die ganze angelegenheit ist fast komplett überdacht. an dem spot können viele gaps gesprungen werden, aber auch normale mauern und rails sind vorhanden.
nachteil: im bereich ende frühlings bis anfang herbst ist wasser in dem becken und man müsste drüber springen. das wasser hat etwa ne tiefe von ~15 - 20 cm...(Street)

Kalbächer Gasse
schöner spot in der innenstadt. man findet 3 große steiner vor, auf denen man gut hochspringen kann, so wie auch einige stufen und die "brunnenfigur", wobei diese auch aus kleinen stufen besteht...einige sind schon oben gewesen!  es ist auch teils was für "anfänger" vorhanden...
nachteil: viele leute, die auch einen gerne mal anmachen, sowie auch teils security --> sonntags sind nur selten securitys vertreten...(Street)

Hauptwache
ich weiss zwar nicht, wie es im moment da aussieht, da gerade umbaumaßnahmen an gebäuden durchgefüht werden, aber wird schon noch was vorhanden sein.
schöne mauern, nicht allzu hoch.
nachteil: viele skater, die auch gerne mal nen dicken machen wollen...auch hier wieder viele leute, da innenstadt und auch teils security --> wieder am besten nur am sonntag, ansonsten immer augen aufhalten...(Street)

mehr folgt dann später  

Jan


----------



## Rubelnaldo (2. Juli 2007)

Starke Idee!! Hier n Paar Spots aus Düsseldorf:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,6.771867&spn=0.001276,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Steine bei Oberkasseler Brücke. Urban. Infos: aufgeschüttete Steine, nicht besonders hoch, aber abwechslungsreich. Ca. 10 Meter neben den Steinen ist noch eine Mauer die stufenlos von 30cm bis ca 3 Meter hoch geht!

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...3,6.77147&spn=0.001277,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Mannesmannufer. Urban. Infos: diverse Stufen, 2 große Steinblöcke (ca. 1m bis 1,20m Höhe)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,6.772181&spn=0.001277,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Marktplatz. Urban. Infos: Mauer, eine Seite ca. 60cm hoch, andere Seite ca. 1,10m hoch. An den Seiten schräg. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,6.776478&spn=0.001277,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Heinrich Heine Platz. Urban. Infos: auf dem Foto nich gut zu erkennen, ist ein Spot mit vielen kleinen und großen Stufen und Mauern. 2 große Mauern mit 1,08m Höhe. Abgeschrägte Wand, am Wochenende etwas voll mit Leuten.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,6.763021&spn=0.001277,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Medienhafen, Fernsehturm. Urban. Infos: Ansammlung von Natur-Steinen, von 30cm bis ca. 1,50m Höhe. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,6.767994&spn=0.001277,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Vodafone Gebüde. Urban. Infos: diverse Mauern. Wochentags leider zugeparkt mit Autos. 

Das wars erstmal aus Düsseldorf. Wenn ich was neues finde sag ich bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (2. Juli 2007)

So, hier nochmal die bekannten Spots aus meiner Heimatstadt Bremen!!

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,8.812907&spn=0.002449,0.005633&t=k&z=18&om=1
Spot: Bahnhofsvorplatz. Urban. Infos: das Satelliten-Foto ist veraltet, da wo die Fahrräder stehen ist jetzt ein Skate-Plaza. diverse Mauern, viele kleine Steine und andere Hindernisse. Da es ein Skate-Plaza ist muß man etwas auf die Skater aufpassen, die düsen da rum. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...9,8.81229&spn=0.001225,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Siemens Hochhaus. Urban. Infos: Auf dem Foto leider auch nich zu erkennen, direkt vorm Siemens Hochhaus. Divrese Mauern von ca. 50cm bis 1m. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,8.812526&spn=0.001225,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Finanzamt. Urban. Infos: Da liegen einige große Natur-Steine in verschiedenen Höhen. Ist direkt vorm Haupteingang des Finanzamts. Wenn ihr schonmal da seid, geht mal eben ins Finanzamt rein und beschwert Euch dass die Säcke uns über 40% vom Gehalt wegnehmen!! Vielleicht bringts was  

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,8.809984&spn=0.001225,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Reisebüro/Marktplatz. Urban. Infos: Am Reisebüro sind auch n paar nette Mauern von 50cm bis ca. 1,20. Auf der anderen Seite des Marktplatzes sind diverse große "Blumentöpfe" in verschiedenen Höhen. UND, direkt davor ist das Alex-Cafe, da sitzen im Sommer immer n paar nette Bitches... einfach mal im Wheelie vorbeifahren... vielleicht stehen die da drauf  

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,8.807433&spn=0.001225,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: neues Rathaus. Urban. Infos: Reihe von Stufen in verschiedener Länge (1 bis 10 Stufen). Gegenüber ist noch die Baumwollbörse, mit nem großen Stein Geländer, für Leute die Bock auf nen 3 Meter Drop haben  

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,8.803085&spn=0.001225,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Schlachte. Urban. Infos: auf den Fotos leider überhaupt nich zu erkennen, wegen der Bäume. An der Schlachte sind wieder n paar abgerundete Mauern von 70cm bis 1m. Dazu noch n "Stein-Ufer", schwer zu erklären. Sowas wie Stufen, aber höher (gebaut um drauf zu sitzen), jeder Absatz ca. 40cm hoch, geht vom Ufer hoch zur Schlachte, Höhenunterschied ca. 10 Meter. Ausserdem kann man da nach dem Trial noch n Pils trinken und Mädels gaffen  

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,8.822083&spn=0.001224,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Weidedamm. Urban. Infos: auch wieder ne Ansammlung von Natur-Steinen. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,8.809522&spn=0.001224,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Schlachthof. Urban. Infos: der gute, alte Schlachthof... hier fing alles an   Dank Hauke, und anderer, is hier ne nette Ansammlung von Paletten. Wer Bock hat kann mit seinem Trialbike auch noch in den Skate-Pool reinspringen  

Jetzt kommen die Spots die nicht direkt in der City liegen.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,8.869325&spn=0.002449,0.005633&t=k&z=18&om=1
Spot: Schule Julis Brecht Allee. Urban. Infos: Bänke, Mauern, Tischtennisplatten und andere Hindernisse auf dem Schulhof. Während der Unterrichstzeiten natürlich nicht zu empfehlen! Nach Schulschluss ok, aber ab und zu kommen Lehrerinnen vorbei die nichts zu tun haben und dumm rummeckern... Frauen eben! 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,8.627414&spn=0.001222,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Vegesacker Hafen. Urban. Infos: In Bremen Nord, ca. 20km von der Innenstadt. Direkt am Hafen sind Mauern, große Stufen und Absätze. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,8.936541&spn=0.001224,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Spot: Oberneuland. Urban. Infos: hier noch n Spot nahe meinem alten Heim. Ist n Schulhof mit Tischtennisplatten, Bänken, paar Baumstämme und nem Holzpodest. Ist ganz nett, aber 12km von der Innenstadt entfernt! Und der behinderte Hausmeister kommt manchmal raus, weil ihn das quitschen der Bremse nervt!!  

Viel Spaß in der schönen Hansestadt!!!!! Wenn ihr mal da seid, nich vergessen ne Werksführung bei Beck's zu machen, da gibts Freibier


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. Juli 2007)

So hier mal ein Paar spots in Palma:

Natur: Riesige ansammlung von Wellenbrechern.
http://maps.google.de/maps?ie=UTF8&t=h&om=1&ll=39.545254,2.62731&spn=0.002867,0.005021&z=18

Urban: nette mauern bis 1,20. 
http://maps.google.de/maps?ie=UTF8&t=h&om=1&ll=39.55121,2.62033&spn=0.002866,0.005021&z=18

Natur: Große Ansammlung natürlicher Wellenbrecher.
http://maps.google.de/maps?ie=UTF8&t=h&om=1&ll=39.565094,2.643762&spn=0.002866,0.005021&z=18

Urban: Die Burg in "Ciutat Jardi"
http://maps.google.de/maps?ie=UTF8&t=h&om=1&ll=39.54958,2.693587&spn=0.002866,0.005021&z=18


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Juli 2007)

super leute
Bin grad am eintragen, sind schon gut über 50 Spots in Deutschland und Umgebung! Habs zwar im Observedtrials board gepostet aber die faulen Amis machen da fast nix... nicht so wie hier.

Immer her mit den Spots


----------



## AcaPulco (2. Juli 2007)

Nürnberg:

Cinecitta:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...11.084239&spn=0.001268,0.002511&t=h&z=19&om=1

Rathenauplatz:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...11.088783&spn=0.001268,0.002511&t=h&z=19&om=1

Hinterhof mit Brunnen:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...11.078534&spn=0.001268,0.002511&t=h&z=19&om=1

Kornmarkt:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...11.076051&spn=0.001268,0.002511&t=h&z=19&om=1

Steinbrüchlein:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...11.110576&spn=0.001269,0.002511&t=h&z=19&om=1

Steinbruch:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,11.106035&spn=0.00127,0.002511&t=h&z=19&om=1

Alter Garten:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...11.106287&spn=0.001268,0.002511&t=h&z=19&om=1


----------



## Echo 06 (2. Juli 2007)

spots aus Kiel:


Landtag am Wasser ...urban
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.001165,0.003583&t=h&z=19&iwloc=addr&om=1

unigelände. teil 1 oben urban
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.001165,0.003583&t=h&z=19&iwloc=addr&om=1

teil 2 unten auch urban
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.001165,0.003583&t=h&z=19&iwloc=addr&om=1

Innenstadt, "BMW"..da schwimmen immer die autos aufm wasser während der kieler woche     urban
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.001165,0.003583&t=h&z=19&iwloc=addr&om=1

Hörnspitze...n beetn urban
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.001166,0.003583&t=h&z=19&iwloc=addr&om=1


Post: urban..von oben schwer zu sehen..rechts neben dem roten auto..nette mauern
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.001166,0.003583&t=h&z=19&iwloc=addr&om=1

so erstmal


----------



## alien1976 (2. Juli 2007)

Cryo die Spots bei uns aus der Umgebung und Minge haste ja oder???

Insel
Bali

Flussbet ist der Hammer ewig lang uns Steine und Felsen in allen Größen und Formen. Konnte leider net fahren weil ich kein Bike dabei hat.

Natur pur

http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=-8.414205,114.979166&spn=0.002537,0.003616&t=k&z=18&om=1

Ach ähh nicht während der Regenzeit fahrbar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonDizzle (2. Juli 2007)

Schiffdorf/Surheide:

Natur: schöner Spot einmal um den See rum
klick


----------



## noob-rider (2. Juli 2007)

ok ich habe dann mal nen paar spots aus hagen zusammengetragen

FelsenGarten: ( natur) 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=wasserloses+tal+,+hagen&sll=51.124213,10.546875&sspn=9.438564,20.43457&ie=UTF8&ll=51.353903,7.487252&spn=0.001146,0.002494&t=k&z=19&iwloc=addr&om=1

dann Volkspark (urban ; aber weniger interessant für fortgeschrittene fahrer,
ist halt einer der "spots" hier)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=wasserloses+tal+,+hagen&sll=51.124213,10.546875&sspn=9.438564,20.43457&ie=UTF8&ll=51.359579,7.470462&spn=0.001146,0.002494&t=k&z=19&om=1

unser skatepark (urban) auf der wiese ist jetzt auch nen pool:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Hagen&ie=UTF8&ll=51.343893,7.421954&spn=0.001146,0.002494&t=k&z=19&om=1

dann mal der hüttenplatz ; (urban) [ mein spot, ich lerne hier fahren]:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Hagen&ie=UTF8&ll=51.346098,7.42234&spn=0.001146,0.002494&t=k&z=19&om=1
naja linke obere ecke ist der platz, hatte das bild aber eig direkt überm platz gemacht  

das sind alle die mir auf anhieb einfielen, mehr suche ich noch nach


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Juli 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Cryo die Spots bei uns aus der Umgebung und Minge haste ja oder???



Mir fehlt noch  der Natur spot in diesem Park in München. Der Spot wo der Rainer und Andi dabei waren und der Rainer den Riesen Felsen hochgekommen ist. ( an dem Tag ist auch die Magura Leitung vom Tobi gerissen)
Weist du wo der ist?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Juli 2007)

Hab alle eingetragen.
*Weiter so leute*


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Juli 2007)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...12.921917&spn=0.001592,0.005021&t=h&z=18&om=1
Stadthalle in Chemnitz
im Herbst und im Winter ist der Brunnen ohne Wasser, da hat man mehrere Mauern von 90cm bis ca. 1.60m, auch gaps und große Stufen etc.
Urban

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...12.931198&spn=0.001593,0.005021&t=h&z=18&om=1
Mensa TU CHemnitz
Auch paar Mauern , betonbänke und Gaps um das ganze Gebäude herum.
Urban


----------



## Luk (2. Juli 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=&saddr=&daddr=51.219492,+6.802570
Handelszentrum Düsseldorf, viele Steine, nette Gaps, höchster Stein 1,10 bis 1,20m, um den See sind noch ein paar nette Mauern von 1m bis 1,20

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode
Viersen Steinlabyrinth, Natursteine auf dem Bild gut zu sehen liegen in einer Spirale mit unterschiedlichen Abständen


----------



## Eisbein (2. Juli 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Nico der Brunnen bei dir? Wo wir die Pads mal getauscht haben, an dem China Imbiss?



jap, ist aber nicht genau an der china bude sondern 5min von dort entfernt. das sind diese halbkreise...

@ cyro, öhm wenn du die so kopierst wie sie sind und bei google earth einfügst musst du in berlin landen,

hier noch mal ein spot aufwunsch eines bestimmten herrens : brunnen vorm Rathaus marzahn:   52°31'38.83"N   13°32'22.49"O


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. Juli 2007)

bekommt man dann auch die aktuelle kmz ?
wir könnten sie auf einen server legen und einmal am tag syncronisieren


----------



## insane (3. Juli 2007)

wie wäre es denn, wenn wir auch noch Wettbewerbsgelände in die Datenbank aufnehmen würden? Das würde manchmal die Suche nach Veranstaltungsgeländen erleichtern...


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Juli 2007)

find ich gut 

hier mal das Sulzer-Gelände

ist allerdings um einiges größer als es hier aussieht

http://maps.google.de/maps?ie=UTF8&om=1&ll=48.605617,8.776724&spn=0.003093,0.007296&t=k&z=17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (3. Juli 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Mir fehlt noch  der Natur spot in diesem Park in München. Der Spot wo der Rainer und Andi dabei waren und der Rainer den Riesen Felsen hochgekommen ist. ( an dem Tag ist auch die Magura Leitung vom Tobi gerissen)
> Weist du wo der ist?



Du meinst den Geologischen GARTEN München in München Bogenhausen?

Hier http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&t=k&om=1&ll=48.144828,11.640256&spn=0.000855,0.001808&z=19


----------



## alien1976 (3. Juli 2007)

Wettbewerbs und Vereins-Trialgelände SDM in Neuburg/a.d. Donau

http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.732304,11.205583&spn=0.001691,0.002789&t=k&z=18&om=1


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Juli 2007)

Alien, hatte ich schon drin.

So Leute ich hab jetzt ne Seite erstellt auf der man die google earth Trial datenbank downloaden kann. http://www.todoke.de/gtsd/index.html
Zudem kann man da per Formular mir weitere spots zukommen lassen (die gehen an meine email add.)
Also ihr könnt hier weiterhin Spot Links posten, die Seite ist eher für Leute außerhalb von mtb-news. Zur Zeit sind etwa 50 Spots vorhanden. Ich werd das immer wieder updaten und die aktuelle version hochladen. Also immer her mit den Spots.

Wäre cool wenn ihr den Link etwas verbreiten könntet (Freunde, andere Boards aus anderen Ländern usw)
http://www.todoke.de/gtsd/index.html


----------



## curry4king (3. Juli 2007)

Könnte vill mal BSXL oder so ein paar Braunschweiger Spots raussuchen?
wäre ganz geil da ich ab und zu auch in bs fahre und neue spots wären auchma geil

hab schonmal BS Univiertel 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,10.528497&spn=0.00455,0.010042&t=h&z=17&om=1

und die Ricarda-Huch-Schule
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...7&spn=0.002183,0.005021&t=h&z=18&iwloc=A&om=1

Hier noch nen park inna nähe vonna uni
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...10.519978&spn=0.002183,0.005021&t=h&z=18&om=1

Alles Urban
Leute haben bis jetzt noch nicht gemekert
Uni viertel is groß alles da kontainer bänke treppen rails sachen zum droppen ...
gute parkmöglichkeiten in den seitenstraßen oder am park


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Juli 2007)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=48%C2%B046'54.02%22N+9%C2%B010'22.27%22O&ie=UTF8&ll=48.781672,9.172892&spn=0.000719,0.001824&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof Uni (Treffpunkt für S-Sessions)


http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=48%C2%B046'54.02%22N+9%C2%B010'22.27%22O&ie=UTF8&ll=48.746036,9.106027&spn=0.00072,0.001824&t=k&z=19&om=1
Vaihingen Bahnhof Universität (Treffpunkt für Uni-Vaihingen Sessions)


http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=48%C2%B046'54.02%22N+9%C2%B010'22.27%22O&ie=UTF8&t=k&om=1&ll=48.75051,9.102782&spn=0.00072,0.001824&z=19
Spot @ Uni Vaihingen

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=48%C2%B046'54.02%22N+9%C2%B010'22.27%22O&ie=UTF8&t=k&om=1&ll=48.780092,9.169789&spn=0.000719,0.001824&z=19
Spot @ Stuttgart


----------



## curry4king (3. Juli 2007)

vill könnte auch noch jemand mit guten english kenntnissen dasselbe noch in anders Sprachige Foren posten


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Juli 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> bekommt man dann auch die aktuelle kmz ?
> wir könnten sie auf einen server legen und einmal am tag syncronisieren




Version 1 ist jetzt online. Ich werd das immer updaten und hochladen wenn neue spots reinkommen. Wäre cool wenn ihr den Link verbreitet
http://www.todoke.de/gtsd/index.html



> wie wäre es denn, wenn wir auch noch Wettbewerbsgelände in die Datenbank aufnehmen würden? Das würde manchmal die Suche nach Veranstaltungsgeländen erleichtern...



Schickt sie mir( oder posted die links hier) und ich nehme sie auf.
Das Neuburg SDM Gelände ist schon drinnen


> vill könnte auch noch jemand mit guten english kenntnissen dasselbe noch in anders Sprachige Foren posten


Habs im observedtrials gepostet, aber da kommt lang nicht soviel von denen wie hier


----------



## Schevron (3. Juli 2007)

kannst du bescheid sagen ob du den link für Heidelberg Neunheimer Feld bekommen hast?
weiß net ob das mit dem formular geklappt hat. thx


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Juli 2007)

Ne den hab ich nicht bekommen.
Was für ein Mail prog hast du denn am PC? und was für ein System.
Bis jetzt hab ich nur einen Link über das Formular erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (3. Juli 2007)

hab kein mailsystem im rechner eingerichtet. mach ich alles online. Hab WinXP

k dann hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=49.415993,8.6722447&z=18&hl=de&t=h

Heidelberg - Im Neunheimerfeld (Uni)
Diverse Betonteile in verschiedenen Höhen bis ca. 150cm
Verscheucht hat mich bisher noch nie jemand da, und beleutet isses auch n bißchen abends.


----------



## V!RUS (3. Juli 2007)

Gute Idee und Respekt für die ganze Arbeit.  

Wenn du fertig mit den großen Städen bist, kann ich dir ja paar aus unserem Städtchen schicken.  

Wie wär es noch mit einer Art "Fahrerdatenbank", dass man sieht, welche Trialer es in einer Stadt gibt und vielleicht einen Ansprechpartner hat, wenn man mal dahinkommt?


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Juli 2007)

nochmal ein paar sachen...
Stuttgart
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=herrenberg&ie=UTF8&ll=48.778164,9.167359&spn=0.000719,0.001824&t=k&z=19&om=1
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=herrenberg&ie=UTF8&ll=48.778809,9.165942&spn=0.000719,0.001824&t=k&z=19&om=1
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=herrenberg&ie=UTF8&ll=48.777188,9.163974&spn=0.000719,0.001824&t=k&z=19&om=1
(der warscheinlich schönste innen Hof in Deutschland  )


Böblingen
http://maps.google.de/maps?ie=UTF8&ll=48.686821,9.01352&spn=0.001441,0.003648&t=k&z=18&om=1


Herrenberg
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=herrenberg&ie=UTF8&ll=48.593204,8.856348&spn=0.001444,0.003648&t=k&z=18&om=1


Nagold
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=herrenberg&ie=UTF8&ll=48.554143,8.722694&spn=0.001445,0.003648&t=k&z=18&om=1
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=herrenberg&ie=UTF8&ll=48.539071,8.727232&spn=0.001446,0.003648&t=k&z=18&om=1


Jettingen (Schule)
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=herrenberg&ie=UTF8&ll=48.576011,8.7749&spn=0.001445,0.003648&t=k&z=18&om=1

edit: und noch der vllt wichtigste Punkt in ganz deutschland  http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=k%C3%B6nigsbach-stein++bachgasse&sll=48.963793,8.611039&sspn=0.003071,0.007296&ie=UTF8&ll=48.96218,8.643655&spn=0.001536,0.003648&t=k&z=18&om=1


----------



## Trial_Dani (3. Juli 2007)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Gute Idee und Respekt für die ganze Arbeit.
> 
> Wenn du fertig mit den großen Städen bist, kann ich dir ja paar aus unserem Städtchen schicken.
> 
> Wie wär es noch mit einer Art "Fahrerdatenbank", dass man sieht, welche Trialer es in einer Stadt gibt und vielleicht einen Ansprechpartner hat, wenn man mal dahinkommt?



YES!!!!!! Geile Idee!!!!!


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juli 2007)

das gelände in rauenberg unter der brücke fehlt noch und der laden von ja ist pflicht, wenns auch nicht unbedingt nen spot zum trialen ist. vll. such ich das heut abend noch raus


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Juli 2007)

Leute, bitte angeben ob Natur, Urban oder Gemischt.. Ist besser wenn man ne Ordnung drinnen hat.
Und wenns geht halt noch ne kleine Info zum Spot.

Ach ja und die Spots sollten schon größer sein als 2-3 kleine Hindernisse. Es sollte sich schon lohnen das jemand der den Spot nicht kennt da hinfahren würde wenn er es in der Datenbank findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Juli 2007)

neue spots online


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Juli 2007)

Folgende Shops inklusive Inhaber, Addresse, Tel, Fax und email add  sind jetzt online

trialmarkt.de
biketrial-germany.de
Tartybikes.co.uk
Webcyclery.com


----------



## Schevron (3. Juli 2007)

Also, das hier ist Rauenberg:
http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=49.277386,8.7032705&z=18&hl=de&t=h

Gelände sollte bekannt sein  Natur mit Beton, Paletten, Holzstämmen uvm.
Infos unter http://www.bike-action-team.de/


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Juli 2007)

eingetragen, danke


----------



## Kinimod (3. Juli 2007)

Super Idee

Hier mal Region Darmstadt, Frankfurt, Heidelberg.

*Dossenheim Trialgelände ( bei Heidelberg):*

Art: Natur

Beschreibung: Felsblöcke meist am Hang liegend. Baumstammsektionen

Parken: In scharfer rechts Kurve der Oberburggartenstraße links auf den
Parkplatz fahren. Dann gerade aus an Schranke vorbei hochlaufen. Nach ca. 400 m geht ein Shotterweg nach links ab. 



http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&t=h&ie=UTF8&ll=49.457508,8.67928&spn=0.002507,0.00633&z=18&om=1

*Felsenmeer (im Odenwald)*

Art: Natur
Beschreibung: ca. 1km länge und 50 m breite Felsenansammlung den Berg hinunter. Alles vorhanden von großen frei liegenden Felsen bis zu schroff aufeianderanliegenden mit großen Löchern dazwischen.

Anfahrt:

Zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Oberes Felsenmeer:
Anfahrt über Balkenhausen; Parkplatz Felsberg, dann Hauptweg zum Felsenmeer ca. 800 m runterfahren. Keine Parkplatzgebühren.
Im oberen Teil sind die großen runden Stein.

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&t=h&ie=UTF8&ll=49.73086,8.688995&spn=0.004986,0.01266&z=17&om=1


2. Unteres Feslenmeer.
Anfahrt über Reichenbach. Felsenmeerparkplatz ausgeschildert. Parkgebühren.

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&t=h&ie=UTF8&ll=49.722388,8.693565&spn=0.002494,0.00633&z=18&om=1

Am unteren liegen die Felsen sehr eng. Kaum Anlauf vorhanden. Riesiges Geröllfeld halt.

Empfehlung: 
Oberes Felsenmeer und dann nach unten durcharbeiten so weit man möchte. Sonntags ist viel los, aber es verteilt sich gut und die Leute sind meist freundlich.

Fortsetzung folgt....

Gruß


----------



## HeavyMetal (4. Juli 2007)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...12.824698&spn=0.001597,0.005021&t=h&z=18&om=1
Thalheimer Gelände


----------



## alien1976 (4. Juli 2007)

Also die Seite ist ja auch geil gemacht Stephan. Aber sag mal muss ich des Google Earth  Programm ansicht ertsma insaliert haben um deinen Download öffnen zu können. Oder liegt des nur an dem miesen Rechner hier of Kläche.
Die Idee mit den Local Trialer Übersicht ist auch gut aber des sollte erstma noch warten sonst kommt der Cryo ja zu garnichts mehr.
Also noch ich finde des richtig geil jetz geht endlich mal was in der Szene. Und die Leutz haben was produktives zu tun statt irgenwelche SchwachsinnsPots zu verfassen. Lange Weile Ade


----------



## Schevron (4. Juli 2007)

Noch das Gelände in Schatthausen. Größtenteils Natur, bißl Betonröhren, Eisenbahnschwellen. Bei Regen ein kleiner Unterstand mit Paletten und Kabeltrommeln. (nur während dem Training offen)
Richtig großes Ding, für einige Tage, Wochen, Jahre Spaß!

http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=49.315717,8.7517936&z=17&hl=de&t=h


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Juli 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Also die Seite ist ja auch geil gemacht Stephan. Aber sag mal muss ich des Google Earth  Programm ansicht ertsma insaliert haben um deinen Download öffnen zu können. Oder liegt des nur an dem miesen Rechner hier of Kläche.
> Die Idee mit den Local Trialer Übersicht ist auch gut aber des sollte erstma noch warten sonst kommt der Cryo ja zu garnichts mehr.
> Also noch ich finde des richtig geil jetz geht endlich mal was in der Szene. Und die Leutz haben was produktives zu tun statt irgenwelche SchwachsinnsPots zu verfassen. Lange Weile Ade



Ja du musst Google Earth auf deinem PC installieren. Google Earth unterscheidet sich von Google Maps, es ist viel besser und hat noch ein Haufen zusätzlicher Funktionen.

Wenn du es installiert hast dann gehst du auf "Datei->öffnen" und lädst die trial spot datenbank rein.
Es erscheinen dann alle Ordner mit spots. Mit nem doppelklick auf den Europa Ordner und googlearth zoomt so rein das alle Europa Spots zu sehen sind. Das geht bei allen Ordnern. Wenn du den Ordner Baum aufklickst kannst du auch auf jeden einzelnen spot navigieren usw.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Juli 2007)

update:
Dealer Ordner in dem die Trial Importeure und Läden - geordnet nach Land - gelistet sind.

Ein Competition & Event Ordner für Spots die für Events und Meisterschaften benützt werden.

Die großen Häuser Symbole sind übrigens Dealer wie Trialmarkt.de
Außerdem hab ich die Markierungssymbole der Spots grob in der Größe der Spots angepasst. Also große Spots (wie Felsenmeer) haben auch große Symbole.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Juli 2007)

Also, hier nochmal eben ein Paar Spots in Sydney an die ich mich aus dem Urlaub errinere: (da das ja international ist mach ich die Beschreibung mal auf Englisch) 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.000419,0.000704&t=k&z=21&iwloc=addr&om=1
Stadt: Sydney, Spot: Bondi Skate Park, Urban, Infos: Skate Park with benches, walls and some rails. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.000837,0.001408&t=k&z=20&iwloc=addr&om=1
Stadt: Sydney, Spot: Bondi Beach Promenade, Urban, Infos: Some stone benches and walls. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.003349,0.005633&t=k&z=18&iwloc=addr&om=1
Stadt: Sydney, Spot: Bondi Beach rocks, Natural, Infos: lots of big rocks. Beware of sharks 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.001675,0.002816&t=k&z=19&iwloc=addr&om=1
Stadt: Sydney, Spot: Darling Harbour, Urban, Infos: some small, wooden stairs.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...pn=0.001675,0.002816&t=k&z=19&iwloc=addr&om=1
Stadt: Sydney, Spot: Royal Botanical Gardens, Natural, Info: some rocks close to the water. 


Ich werd mich heute nochmal an die Spots in Braunschweig ranmachen, mal gucken was ich da so finde! MfG...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Juli 2007)

Mir fällt da grad ein dass ich ja n halbes Jahr in Birmingham, England, war   also hier n Paar Spots aus Birmingham:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...-1.894002&spn=0.001229,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Birmingham, Spot: The Bullring, Urban, Infos: some small walls and a statue. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...-1.902544&spn=0.001228,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Birmingham, Spot: Victoria Square, Ubran, Info: lots of stone walls, from 40cm up to more than 2m. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,-1.90778&spn=0.001228,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Birmingham, Spot: Millenium Wheel, Urban, Info: lots of walls and drops in verious heights. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...-1.904017&spn=0.001228,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Birmingham, Spot: Chamberlain Square, Urban, Info: some small stairs and a fountain. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...-1.896204&spn=0.001229,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Birmingham, Spot: The Arcadian, Urban, Info: some bench-to-wall gaps and a fountain. Beware of security staff!! 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,-1.91337&spn=0.001228,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Birmingham, Spot: Costa Cafe, Urban, Info: some small stairs and gaps. Lots of security staff!!

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,-1.91838&spn=0.001229,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Birmingham, Spot: Five Ways Station, Info: some small walls and gaps.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...-1.919137&spn=0.001229,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Birmingham, Spot: Birmingham Marriot Hotel, Urban, Info: couple of walls and gaps, some benches, too. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...-1.921143&spn=0.001229,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Birmingham, Spot: Calthorpe House, Urban, Info: some large walls.

So, dass wars in Birmingham. In London war ich leider nich


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit, da bin ich wieder... ich hab mich mal Bisschen an Braunschweig rangemacht.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...10.532187&spn=0.002469,0.005633&t=k&z=18&om=1
Stadt. BS, Spot: Staatstheater, Urban, Info: viele Mauern von 40cm bis ca. 1,60m, und ein Springbrunnen. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...10.529934&spn=0.002469,0.005633&t=k&z=18&om=1
Stadt: BS, Spot: Steine beim Block House, Natur, Info: mehrere große Natursteine; auf der Karte der braune Fleck. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...10.531045&spn=0.002469,0.005633&t=k&z=18&om=1
Stadt: BS, Spot: Gauss Schule, Urban und Natur, Info: Tischtennisplatten, Natursteine, diverse Mauern und Absätze bis ca. 1,80m. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...10.529929&spn=0.002469,0.005633&t=k&z=18&om=1
Stadt: BS, Spot: Kurt-Schumacher-Str. Urban, Info: diverse Mauern bis 2m, Schrägen, Gaps und Drops. 

Da gibts noch viel mehr, aber ich find mich auf den Satelliten Karten nich so gut zurecht!! Vielleicht haben die BSler noch was zu ergänzen...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Juli 2007)

Ach ja, da fällt mir ein dass ich ja 4 Jahre in Groningen, Holland, gelebt hab   Da war zwar Trial-mäßig fast GARNIX, aber n paar spots gibts. So, nu een beetje Trial in het Nederland!!

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,6.569497&spn=0.001208,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Groningen, Spot: Wendeplatz Herestraat, Urban, Info: ein Paar Steinmauern und Bänke bis max. 1m. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,6.568008&spn=0.001208,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Groningen, Spot: Hochschule, Phebensstraat, Urban, Info: Schrägen und Mauern von 10cm bis 1,10m. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,6.558438&spn=0.001208,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Groningen, Spot: Park beim Media-Markt, Urban, Info: diverse Stufen, niedrige Absätze und Gaps, keine großen Höhen. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,6.559715&spn=0.001208,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Groningen, Spot: Kirche, Natur, Info: ein Paar Natur-Steine im Hof der Kirche. Hof ist nicht immer geöffnet!!

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,6.560254&spn=0.001208,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Groningen, Spot: Kunst-Hochschule, Urban, Info: 50cm Mauer, am der Gracht ein 1,40 Drop und Stufen. Ein Paar Steine. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,6.533681&spn=0.001207,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
Stadt: Groningen, Spot International Business School, Urban, Info: ein Paar kleine Mauern und ein Gap.

So, und nun such ich mal alle Coffee Shops in Groningen raus   

Tot ziens...


----------



## wodka o (4. Juli 2007)

Das Gelände vom Verein Eisenhüttenstadt:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d....641423&spn=0.002285,0.004989&z=18&iwloc=addr
Gelände vom MSC Schönborn:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...13.481609&spn=0.002313,0.004989&t=k&z=18&om=1
Gelände vom Verein Calbe:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...11.809353&spn=0.001148,0.002494&t=k&z=19&om=1
Double P Dresden:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...13.661604&spn=0.001169,0.002494&t=k&z=19&om=1


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Juli 2007)

hier noch grösste Gelände das ich kenn...

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=schatthausen&sll=51.124213,10.546875&sspn=11.231865,29.882813&ie=UTF8&ll=49.315964,8.751941&spn=0.001423,0.003648&t=k&z=18&iwloc=addr&om=1

Gelände des MSC-Schatthausen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Juli 2007)

Super Leute!
Ich füg die heute Abend hinzu.


----------



## alien1976 (4. Juli 2007)

@Cryo
Ja jetzt funztz ich hab mir die deutsche 4.0 Version gezogen.

welche Version benutzt Du und ist die auch kostenlos.


----------



## AxLpAc (4. Juli 2007)

Leipzig:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...spn=0.00244,0.004292&t=k&z=18&iwloc=addr&om=1

altes bowlingzentrum - urban

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...12.370863&spn=0.002439,0.004292&t=k&z=18&om=1

naturkundemuseum - natur

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...,12.378979&spn=0.00244,0.004292&t=k&z=18&om=1

moritzbasei - urban

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...12.397127&spn=0.004873,0.008583&t=k&z=17&om=1

neue messe - urban

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...12.398844&spn=0.004882,0.008583&t=k&z=17&om=1

alte messe - urban

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,12.329997&spn=0.00244,0.004292&t=k&z=18&om=1

buntstiftspot - urban

motodrom - urban/natur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (4. Juli 2007)

delitzsch:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,12.340318&spn=0.00243,0.004292&t=k&z=18&om=1

marienkirche - urban

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,12.335951&spn=0.00243,0.004292&t=k&z=18&om=1

postrampe - urban

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...12.327974&spn=0.002429,0.004292&t=k&z=18&om=1

extrarampe - urban

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,12.324799&spn=0.00243,0.004292&t=k&z=18&om=1

konsum - urban


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. Juli 2007)

Also ich bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher, aber ich meine das hier ist der Spot in Dossenheim, da wo auch die Süddeutsche Meisterschaftausgetragen wird??? Vielleciht können die Jungs aus Schatthausen mal checken ob das korrekt ist, ich kann mich nur so ungefähr errinern wie ich mit dem Auto gefahren bin um da hinzukommen  

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,8.685905&spn=0.002623,0.005633&t=k&z=18&om=1
Stadt: Dossenheim, Spot: Dossenheim, Natural, Info: SDM Gelände, viele Felsen & Steine, Baumstämme usw.


----------



## tommytrialer (6. Juli 2007)

Hey Michael,

bist ja echt fleißig, aber das Dossenheimer Gelände ist leider falsch und außerdem wurde dies schon im Post 47 erwähnt.  

Nichts desto trotz fleißig weitersammeln

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3851472&postcount=47


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. Juli 2007)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> Hey Michael,
> bist ja echt fleißig, aber das Dossenheimer Gelände ist leider falsch und außerdem wurde dies schon im Post 47 erwähnt.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3851472&postcount=47



MIST!!! "Vertan" sprach der Hahn und stieg von der Ente....

Da seht ihr mal wie das ist wenn man immer mit diesen dämlichen Navigationssystemen fährt, man verliert total das Gefühl für die Strecke


----------



## alien1976 (8. Juli 2007)

München

Flaucher Natur

Steine kantig durch Wasser
Größe des Spot ca. 50 x 100 meter

http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.104605,11.554184&spn=0.000749,0.001808&t=k&z=19&om=1

Bugagelände Urban
Platz mit Mauern und Rädern
http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.127266,11.689399&spn=0.000748,0.001808&t=k&z=19&om=1

Bugagelände Gesamt
http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.133903,11.69735&spn=0.023944,0.05785&t=k&z=14&om=1

Bugagelände Urban und Natur gemischt.
Baumstämme,Holzbauten Steine Bewegliche Elemente
http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.127374,11.694944&spn=0.000748,0.001808&t=k&z=19&om=1


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Juli 2007)

habs eingefügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (9. Juli 2007)

Für Dealers noch Monty-Bikes

Monty-Fahrradimport
Felix Krahnstöver
Oher Weg 6 - 29229 Celle OT Alvern


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Juli 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> Für Dealers noch Monty-Bikes
> 
> Monty-Fahrradimport
> Felix Krahnstöver
> Oher Weg 6 - 29229 Celle OT Alvern



link??

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=celle+Oher+Weg+6&sll=52.656674,10.18527&sspn=0.002837,0.007296&ie=UTF8&ll=52.656492,10.185753&spn=0.001419,0.003648&t=k&z=18&om=1


----------



## curry4king (9. Juli 2007)

achshit hab ich net dran gedacht  loool


----------



## Cubus (10. Juli 2007)

Halle / Saale

Gericht - Natur: Bauschutt - große Steinplatten etc.

Stadtpark - City: Mauern, Kanten etc.

Teppichdomäne - Viele große Betonplatten, unterschiedliche Höhen

Bruckdorf - Bauschutt - Betonröhren etc.

Peisnitz - City und Natur: Mauern, Baumstämme, Holzspielplatz mit vielen Elementen

Wasserspielplatz - Auf der Karte noch nicht da, aber hier ist ein Wasserspielplatz mit vielen - logisch - Wasserelementen

mfg


----------



## biketrialer (10. Juli 2007)

@cryo: hab die ein paar emails geschickt mit spots !


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Juli 2007)

yoa, danke
Ich versuch die so bald wie möglich einzutragen


----------



## alien1976 (11. Juli 2007)

Cubus schrieb:


> Halle / Saale
> 
> Wasserspielplatz- Auf der Karte noch nicht da, aber hier ist ein Wasserspielplatz mit vielen - logisch - Wasserelementen
> 
> mfg



@Cryo hab ich dir schon gepostet. des ist da wo früher die Russenkaserne war


----------



## biketrialer (11. Juli 2007)

@cryo: und noch paar hab ich dir geschickt!


----------



## Luk (11. Juli 2007)

Noch ein paar Spots in Düsseldorf:
Wasserspielplatz mit Natursteinen Stufen bis 1,20 m:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=d%C3%BCsseldorf&ie=UTF8&ll=51.198084,6.809804&spn=0.001077,0.002368&t=k&z=19&om=1
Ein paar kleine einzelne Natursteine Steine:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=d%C3%BCsseldorf&ie=UTF8&ll=51.199001,6.805403&spn=0.001077,0.002368&t=k&z=19&om=1
Wasserspielplatz mit Natursteinen und Mauern bis 1,10 m:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=d%C3%BCsseldorf&ie=UTF8&ll=51.207708,6.80029&spn=0.001077,0.002368&t=k&z=19&om=1

Uni Düsseldorf:
Tische und Bänke aus Metall und von da aus am ganzen Kampus Mauern kleinere Hindernisse, Laderampen etc.:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=d%C3%BCsseldorf&ie=UTF8&ll=51.192186,6.793153&spn=0.001078,0.002368&t=k&z=19&om=1


----------



## CROSSMAXI (11. Juli 2007)

Yoo gute Idee. Hier die Daten von einem Spot in Essen und mein Hometrail.


http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,7.063866&spn=0.005616,0.014462&t=h&z=16&om=1


Ride on Crossmax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CROSSMAXI (11. Juli 2007)

CROSSMAXI schrieb:


> Yoo gute Idee. Hier die Daten von einem Spot in Essen und mein Hometrail.
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,7.063866&spn=0.005616,0.014462&t=h&z=16&om=1
> ...



Das Waldstück seht Ihr am ende der Wilhelmbeckmannstr., zwischen dem roten Sportplatz und dem großen Fabrikgebäude


----------



## bike-show.de (16. Juli 2007)

Klasse Threat! Danke fürs Zusammenstellen!

Uni Köln (Klasse Stufen für Street-Rumrollen, 40cm - 110cm):
 50°55'40.13"N,  6°55'38.24"E

Uni Köln (Poller-Landschaft mit Tisch):
 50°55'36.97"N   6°55'41.41"E

Darmstadt Stufe am Theater (Prima für Street-Rumrollen 60cm-100cm):
 49°52'8.08"N  8°39'4.51"E

Darmstadt Spielplatz City (Stufen in allen Farben und Formen (30cm-130cm):
 49°52'25.49"N    8°39'13.37"E

Darmstadt Landesbibliothek (40cm-120cm):
 49°52'29.45"N    8°39'16.93"E

Darmstadt "Kleines Felsenmeer"
 49°52'17.99"N   8°39'35.36"E

Münzenberg "Steinwiese" (Genialer Naturspot, rauer als Felsenmeer):
 50°27'21.91"N   8°46'49.69"E


----------



## rusty84 (17. Juli 2007)

Steinbruch bei Görlitz. siehe auch New Pic Thread 
Natur
http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=51.190001,14.774092&z=17&hl=de&t=h


----------



## Scrat (20. Juli 2007)

Hi,

wie wäre es denn mit einer zusätzlichen Rubrik "Trialer"?

Da könnte man dann seinen Wohnort und vielleicht 'ne E-Mail-Adresse hinterlegen, und wenn man dann mal in 'ner anderen Stadt ist, könnte man vorher auch mal die anderen Trialer kontaktieren?

Man sollte natürlich nicht unbedingt den eigenen Vorgarten als Koordinaten angeben, sondern stattdessen z.B. die Stadtmitte, aber um zu sehen, wer in einer bestimmten Stadt wohnt, reicht das ja...

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Sherco (23. Juli 2007)

Hier mal Steinbruch Velpke..........


http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...,10.917637&spn=0.00124,0.003648&t=k&z=18&om=1


Super schön und groß finde ich.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Juli 2007)

Danke
Hab wieder neue Spots eingetragen.


----------



## Luk (7. September 2007)

Könnte man dieses Thema "Sticky" machen, es wäre schade, wenn es im Archiv verstaubt?!


----------



## ecols (7. September 2007)

Trialgarten Erlangen, war gestern da und es hat mir getaugt..

49.585740, 11.025832


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. September 2007)

trags gleich ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. September 2007)

btw ich kann die Spots direkt in die Seite einbauen sodas man gar nicht google earth braucht (so wie bei google maps). Problem ist aber das aus irgend einem Grund ein haufen spots fehlen wenn ich die Datenbank in die browser online version importiere.  
Ach ja und Umlautvokale werden dauernt nicht erkannt und komisch abgespeichert (z.B wurde aus Nürnberg NÃ¼rnberg)
Das sollten dich echt mal in den Griff bekommen   


Wenn das gescheit gehen würde dann könnt ich direkt unter dem Google EArth download link eine online version im browser einfüge mit den ganzen google maps zoom funktionen usw


----------



## trialco (7. September 2007)

Hier mal Spots in Hannover:

1. Die Kleinen Steine an der Leine, Natur, weite backhops, knifflige sektionen.

Breite: 52°21'49.32"N

Länge: 9°44'10.66"O

2. Rathausplatz, Mauern von 1.10 bis 1.70, große Fläche

Breite: 52°22'4.08"N

Länge: 9°44'18.07"O

3. Sprengel Museum, verschieden Steile Schrägen bis 1.80 Höhe, bzw. ca. 6m

Breite: 52°21'48.29"N

Länge: 9°44'21.97"O

4. Aegidientorplatz, Brunnen mit Schmalem Rand zum drauf lang fahren, Mauern bis 1.00m, Holzzäune.

Breite: 52°22'12.64"N

Länge: 9°44'29.87"O

5. Opernplatz, Mauern bis 95cm, Fensterbänke, Treppen, viel Fläche.

Breite: 52°22'23.15"N

Länge: 9°44'24.81"O

6. Raschplatz, Mauern bis 1.30, Treppen, ein Teich (bei kälteren Temperaturen leer und mit beton Ausgegossen), eine Menge Poller auf 60cm ca., super zum Backhop üben.

Breite: 52°22'46.32"N

Länge: 9°44'40.05"O

Des sind so die Main Spots, 
Gruß Malte


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. September 2007)

yoa werd heut abend eintragen


----------



## Luk (9. September 2007)

Danke für Sticky machen.
An alle aus Köln und Umgebung, tragt doch bitte mal eure Spots ein, sieht so leer aus auf der Karte!


----------



## PaRtZ (11. September 2007)

ich will naturlich Wales beschreiben fur diese tolle Idee!

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=53.122852,-4.002585&spn=0.015787,0.046778&z=15&om=1
Lake Ogwen

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=53.316352,-3.753644&spn=0.003929,0.011694&z=17&om=1
Meine Hause aber es gibt viele Rocks


----------



## Luk (13. September 2007)

Also es gibt drei Möglichkeiten:
1. Köln und Umgebung hat keine Spots!
2. In Köln und Umgebung gibt es keine Trialer!
3. Alle Trialer aus Köln und Umgebung können nicht lesen!

So liebe Leser jetzt müsst Ihr euch entscheiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. September 2007)

PaRtZ schrieb:


> ich will naturlich Wales beschreiben fur diese tolle Idee!
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=53.122852,-4.002585&spn=0.015787,0.046778&z=15&om=1
> Lake Ogwen
> ...



Trage es demnächst ein, danke


----------



## Stoffldick (21. September 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Ach ja und Umlautvokale werden dauernt nicht erkannt und komisch abgespeichert (z.B wurde aus Nürnberg NÃ¼rnberg)
> Das sollten dich echt mal in den Griff bekommen



Ich kenn mich zu wenig mit GoogleEarth aus, aber das Problem mit den falschen Umlauten liegt an der Zeichenkodierung. Nimm dir mal einen guten Texteditor (z.B. Notepad2) der Unicode (UTF-8) kann und öffne das .kml-File. Wenn du die Umlaute richtig in UTF-8 Codierung abspeicherst, werden sie auch richtig angezeigt.

Edit:
... wobei man das auch direkt in GoogleEarth korrigieren kann. Klappt das bei dir nicht?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. September 2007)

Ja das mit den Umlauten nervt. Das komische ist das es ne Zeitlang ging, dann plötztlich waren alle Umlaute kapput.
Vielleicht liegst daran das ich mal auf eine andere Googlearth Version umgestiegen bin.


----------



## LE76 (23. September 2007)

Hallo Cryo, spitzen Idee!

Ich will mal sehen, dass ich für Leipzig noch tolle Locations zusammen stellen kann. Ich fahre zwar seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr aber schöne Plätze kenne ich noch so einige......

Beste Grüße
LE76


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. September 2007)

Gerade geupdated, neue spots in England und Leipzig


----------



## Rubelnaldo (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab hier nochmal das Wettkampfgelände in Stadtlohn rausgesucht:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...2,6.930415&spn=0.00248,0.005633&t=k&z=18&om=1

Ich war selber noch nie da, aber es soll ziemlich geil sein! Wurden auch schon Wettkämpfe gefahren.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (1. Oktober 2007)

So, da die Kölner hier nix eintragen, muss ein Düsseldorfer wohl mal ans Werk!  Ooohhh, dass muss dem Kölner Herz weh tun, wenn ein Düsseldorfer aushelfen muss   

Ort: Köln, Spot: Dom - Urban
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,6.959069&spn=0.001269,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1

Ort: Köln, Spot: Skulpturen am Rhein - Natural
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,6.962433&spn=0.001269,0.002816&t=k&z=19&om=1
(der Spot ist in der Mitte des Bildes, da wo diese ganzen, kleinen Steine rumliegen) 

So, an mehr Spots kann ich mich nich errinnern! Aber besser als nix...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (22. Oktober 2007)

So, hier nochmal was in Kölle:

Ort: Köln, Spot: Uni Köln2, Urban

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,6.933847&spn=0.000317,0.000704&t=k&z=21&om=1

Diverse Mauern und Gaps.


Ort: Köln, Spot: ADAC Gebäude, Urban

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,6.935621&spn=0.000317,0.000704&t=k&z=21&om=1

Schräge, Mauern und Gaps.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Oktober 2007)

hey danke, ich versuch das heut abend einzufügen


----------



## Rubelnaldo (22. Oktober 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> hey danke, ich versuch das heut abend einzufügen



Gern geschehen. Ich war übrigens neulich mal in München (zum ersten mal in meinem Leben  ) und da gibts ja auch n Paar nette Spots, an irgend so einer Kirche, aber davon habt ihr ja ca. 50000000000 in München  
Falls es mich mal wieder in die Ecke verschlägt bring ich mein Radel mal mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Oktober 2007)

Meinst wohl die Frauenkirche? Ist natürlich auch in der Trial Datenbank eingetragen


----------



## alien1976 (30. Oktober 2007)

Neuen Spot in münchen entdeckt.
Natur

Granitfelsblöcke in Art Stonehenge 








http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&t=k&om=1&ll=48.122789,11.63582&spn=0.000877,0.001808&z=19
und Findlinge mit Holzbauten auf nem Spielplatz








http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&t=k&om=1&ll=48.123182,11.628843&spn=0.000877,0.001808&z=19


----------



## Ju226 (14. November 2007)

München:

ein paar kleine Sachen gibts noch hier:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...8,11.586413&spn=0.0024,0.005021&t=h&z=18&om=1

z.B. sowas:


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. November 2007)

Danke ich füg die sobal ich kann ein.
Rene, den Spot müssen mir unbedingt mal rocken, sieht echt geil aus


----------



## florianwagner (20. November 2007)

so ich hab jetzt auch mal zwei drei spots aus würzburg:
wasserspielplatz, natur, wenn wenig betrieb ist kann man sehr gut fahren. im sommer bachlauf mit wasser, im winter ohne.
http://maps.google.de/maps?client=f...3,9.919303&spn=0.00028,0.000628&t=h&z=21&om=1

brunnen an der uni, urban, steinböcke und mauern in allen größen
http://maps.google.de/maps?client=f...1,9.969181&spn=0.00028,0.000628&t=h&z=21&om=1

steinbruch bei randersacker, natur, 
http://maps.google.de/maps?client=f...5,10.0187&spn=0.002243,0.005021&t=h&z=18&om=1


----------



## florianwagner (20. November 2007)

ach ja, und schreib mal was in ein französisches forum, da sind ja noch überhaupt keine spots eingetragen.


----------



## florianwagner (20. November 2007)

noch einer:
hammelburg, adac platz, natur, hauptsächlich verschieden hohe stufen und einige steilhänge mit wurzeln
http://maps.google.de/maps?client=f...,9.900594&spn=0.002225,0.005021&t=h&z=18&om=1


----------



## florianwagner (20. November 2007)

noch ne frage an die münchner. hat sich einer von euch schon mal den westpark genauer angeschaut? die satelitenaufklärung sieht doch ganz vielversprechend aus.
http://maps.google.de/maps?client=f...11.527727&spn=0.000579,0.001255&t=h&z=20&om=1


----------



## dirk_diggler (20. November 2007)

Westpark is a alter Hut..  

Waren wa scho öfter. Könn wa aber gerne mal wieder fahren. Wenn koa Schnee liegt...

Grüße Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (23. Januar 2008)

hey cryo, gibts in zukunft mal wieder n update zu den trialspots?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. Januar 2008)

ich hab noch ein paar (ca 5-15) noch nicht eingetragen aber sonst hat sich nix mehr getan. WEnn ihr noch welche habt, bitte posten. Schön wäre halt noch wenn nahe Urlaubsgebiete wie Kroatien, Malta, Spanien, Italien(?) Österreich usw besser vertreten wären. Die ersten 3 sollen ja extrem gute und große Naturspots haben. Bei Malta ist es die halbe Küste


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Februar 2008)

So, ich leg mal wieder los. Hier das Wettkampf-Gelände des Trial Club Stadtlohn (ind er Mittedes Bildes, zwischen den Tennisplätzen und dem Fussball Platz).

Land: Deutschland 
Ort: Stadtlohn

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...98417,6.930635&spn=0.002444,0.007392&t=h&z=18

Natural & Urban

Wettkampfgelaende des TC Stadtlohn. Info: www.trial-club.de


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. Februar 2008)

Dank dir
Ich trags dieses WE ein.


----------



## florianwagner (17. Februar 2008)

hey cryo, wenn du noch nichts eingetragen hast dann nimm den hier noch mit rein.
http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=49.711022,9.991239&spn=0.004655,0.010042&t=h&z=17
tausende von felsbrocken in allen größen
hier bilder:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321784


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub das ist schon drin, ich prüf das demnächst mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (18. Februar 2008)

So, hier nochmal was neues. Waren am WE auf dem Wettkampfgelände des MSC Werl, in der Nähe von Soest, NRW. 

Land. Deutschland

Ort: Werl

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...39165,7.932386&spn=0.002469,0.007392&t=h&z=18

grosses Wettkampfgelaende des MSC Werl, meist Steine und Felsen. 

Nautral


----------



## Cryo-Cube (31. März 2008)

Update:
ca 20 neue spots eingetragen.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. März 2008)

NRW. Oberhausen,Duisburg und Mühlheim.

Hinter der POST am Ob HBF. Mauern v.40cm -100cm(eine 135cm), kleines Gab,Hohe Rails in Kombi.Urban
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...474385,6.85277&spn=0.000743,0.001824&t=h&z=19


Friedensplatz. Gaps 1,70m - 2,50m auf höhe(ca. 15cm). Sepperrat 1,96m auf bis zu 4 meter (gleich).Kleine Rails 20cm. Sommer viele Kinder. Urban
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...71476,6.854039&spn=0.000372,0.000912&t=h&z=20

Bero Zentrum (3 Minuten vom Bahnhof)
Div. Mauaern con 20cm-88cm. Mehrere Laderampen (ums Gebäude verteilt) Urban
(Mc Donals vor Ort  )
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...73555,6.843667&spn=0.001487,0.003648&t=h&z=18

Obere Marktstr. Brunnen. Kleines Gab auf höhe. Mauern v. 23 cm-80cm. Urban
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...68352,6.863686&spn=0.000372,0.000912&t=h&z=20


Duisburg:

Duisburg Landschaftspark Nord. Sehr Viele Natur Spot.(Riesiges Gelände!!) Natur

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...82586,6.783285&spn=0.005946,0.014591&t=h&z=16

Innenhafen. Viele Felsen. Kleine Mauern. Urban/Natur http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...39042,6.767208&spn=0.001488,0.003648&t=h&z=18

Duisburg Königsstr.
Brunnen. Div. Höhe. VORSICHTIG unter der Woche sehr Viele Cops/Ordnungsamt !!!! Urban.
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...33032,6.768183&spn=0.000372,0.000912&t=h&z=20

Und wer denn Tag ausklingen lassen will. Kann noch am Duisburger Hauptbahnhof chillen. Kleiner Skate Park. Urban
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...31856,6.774179&spn=0.000707,0.001371&t=h&z=19


Mühlheim

Mülheim 45470 südstraße. Kleiner Skatepark. Boxen eine kleine Rail und ne Quater. Nette Leute. Urban/Park
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...23183,6.895096&spn=0.001415,0.002741&t=h&z=18


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. April 2008)

cool danke, ich trags demnächst ein


----------



## derstu (19. April 2008)

Hier hab ich auch schon mal Trialer gesehen...
Das sind ganz nette Treppen und ein kleiner "Bach", über den man hüpfen kann.
Nur weil du ja eh ein paar spots im Olympiapark hast, da kann man ja schnell mal vorbeifahren.
http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.18084,11.552483&spn=0.000503,0.001255&t=h&z=20


----------



## renevondach (28. Mai 2008)

unser Trainingsplatz in Zürich ist auf deiner seite eingetragen:

Google Map

mehr auch auf www.vtcz.ch


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Mai 2008)

ok danke, füge es so bald wie möglich ein.


----------



## trialer (30. Mai 2008)

sooo, hier mal was aus VS

schwenningen am muslenplatz (urban)
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...48.063913,8.536592&spn=0.002502,0.005021&z=18


in villingen, unter der brücke die hier zu sehen ist, ist ein kleiner fels/stein park (natur)
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...65049,8.458126&spn=0.002502,0.005021&t=k&z=18

in schwenningen deutenberg schulen (urban)(schönes großes gelande mit viel mauern bänken treppen)
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...48.068638,8.543565&spn=0.002502,0.005021&z=18


----------



## priossus (10. Juni 2008)

hätte da auch noch ein spot in siegen 

da ist echt alles von treppen bis mauern über brunnen etc. 

Breite:  50°52'28.97"N
Länge:   8° 1'31.24"O

Beschreibung: 

Mauern in verschiedenen Höhen bis 130cm, Brunnen, Treppen etc.

schöner Trial Spot 


MFG


----------



## !! .:BMX:. !! (14. Juni 2008)

Das is ja mal eine coole Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (20. Juni 2008)

lol, Siegen, meine alte heimatstadt


----------



## priossus (22. Juni 2008)

ja dann auf lass mal trialen in siegen


----------



## Rubelnaldo (2. September 2008)

Sooo, nach unserem Roadtrip nach Frankreich gibts hier n paar neue Spots!! Kann Bisschen dauern bis ich alles gefunden habe.

Ort: Paris
Spot: *Gare de Lyon*
Urban
Beschreibung: several walls and gaps

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...44504,2.377226&spn=0.001294,0.002736&t=h&z=19


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. September 2008)

hier noch was aus Paris:

Stadt: Paris
Spot: Palais Omnisports de Paris Bercy
Urban
Beschreibung: large area and a skate park

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...37893,2.379498&spn=0.001243,0.003755&t=h&z=19


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. September 2008)

und noch mehr....

Stadt: Paris
Spot: Port Saint Bernard
Urban
Beschreibung: large area with walls and gaps

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...46112,2.362562&spn=0.001243,0.003755&t=h&z=19


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. September 2008)

Stadt: Paris
Spot: Trocadéro
Urban
Beschreibung: large walls and gaps

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...61666,2.289577&spn=0.001242,0.003755&t=k&z=19


----------



## tinitram (4. September 2008)

Hier noch ein Paar Spots in Frankreich:

Ort: Contis Plage
Spot: Flussmündung - Befestigung
Nature
Beschreibung: Riesige Felsen die als lange Reihe vom Festland bis in den Atlantik angelegt wurden. Auf jeder Seite des Flusses 1x. Viele Touristen die einem u.U. auf die Nerven gehen können...

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...9835,-1.322865&spn=0.007922,0.019441&t=k&z=16
(Flussmündung im unteren Bereich)

Ort: St Jean de Luz, 
Spot: felsiger Strand
Nature
Beschreibung: Wenn Ebbe ist, Felsen am Strand mit schräg liegenden Granit-ähnlichen Platten dazwischen. Ne menge Frickelkram mit wackeligen Platten/Felsen dazwischen... Oft menschenleer.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...2062,-1.630075&spn=0.008012,0.019441&t=h&z=16
(Schräg links über dem A)

Ort: Frontignan Plage
Spot: Felsen am Strand
Nature
Beschreibung: Zum Schutz des Ortes wurden Felsenreihen aufgetürmt. Dazwischen bilden sich kleine Strände... Die Felsen sind von 1m-2m groß und einfach nur hingehauen... also von einfach bis schwer ist alles dabei.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...3.765199&spn=0.002002,0.00486&z=18&iwloc=addr
(unten die runden Gebilde im Meer werden jeweils von einer Felsenreihe begrenzt)


----------



## cellgadis (3. Oktober 2008)

Und noch ein vielleicht außergewöhnlicher Spot

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d....252012&spn=0.001351,0.002414&z=19&iwloc=addr

Ort: Stuttgart Wangen
Spot: Stahlplatten am Hafen
Urban
Beschreibung: Riesige Stahlplatten übereinandergelegt in jeder Höhe und in jedem Abstand und jede Woche anders, aber nur Sonntags befahrbar.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Oktober 2008)

hey danke. Trag ich demnächst ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (4. Oktober 2008)

Kein Thema, bitte.
Hier noch ein paar pix das man eine bessere Vorstellung davon bekommt. Auf das alle Trialer nach Stuttgart kommen.


----------



## cellgadis (4. Oktober 2008)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...6234&spn=0.005675,0.00957&t=k&z=17&iwloc=addr

und hier noch ein toller Spot.

Ort: Frankreich in Marseillan Plage in der Nähe von Sete`
Urban
Beschreibung: Hafengebiet mit verschiedenen Hindernissen, aber das beste man kann die Fischerboote miteinbeziehen und keiner meckert alle schauen zu, da ham die Franzosen uns was vorraus


----------



## E_T (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi, tolle Idee,

aber wichtig wäre mir das zusätzlich noch eine Schwierigkeitsbewertung S0 bis S6 hineinkommt.

Was nützt es mir, wenn ich in einen Trail hineinfahre und mitten drinn hoffnungslos überfordert bin!

Gruß

E_T


----------



## JP Trialer (9. Oktober 2008)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...497926&spn=0.000626,0.001206&t=h&z=20&iwloc=A

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...506158&spn=0.000626,0.001206&t=h&z=20&iwloc=A

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...38916,8.587434&spn=0.000606,0.001206&t=h&z=20

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...06602,8.589623&spn=0.000313,0.000603&t=h&z=21


inzwischen haben sich alle Spots vergrößert und zt sind da schon neue auf dem weg=)

die bilder bei maps sind ja schon alt!

Besonders der Letzte  Spot sieht bei Maps total ******* aus....
jeedoch wurde das gelände umgebaut und die ganze wiede ist jetzt voll mit trial trainings sachen =)
iss halt unser vereinsgelände ... muhahaha xD


----------



## Trial_Dani (20. Februar 2009)

E_T schrieb:


> Hi, tolle Idee,
> 
> aber wichtig wäre mir das zusätzlich noch eine Schwierigkeitsbewertung S0 bis S6 hineinkommt.
> 
> ...



gute idee.

aber deswegen laufen die profis ja den trail ersteinmal ab


----------



## CROSSMAXI (21. Februar 2009)

Hi, kennt noch jemand Spots im Ruhrgebiet ???.
Dann scheibt hier rein oder schickt eine PN !!.

Danke ride on Carlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (8. März 2009)

Ich Poste hier mal meine Spots aus Plymouth vom letzten Jahr.. Unglaubliche Dichte..  Meines Erachtens wesentlich ergiebiger als London.

50.364014, -4.144344 - The Hoe Seashore (ungefähr 1km)
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=50.364014,-4.144344&sz=21&z=21

50.365721,-4.142208 - Kriegerdenkmal (bissl weißer Marmorkram)
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=50.365721,-4.142208&sz=21&z=21

50.368038,-4.142317 - Aufgang zu den Hoe Greens
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=50.368038,-4.142317&sz=20&z=20

50.371989,-4.142432 - Innenstadtbrunnen (viele Mauern, Gaps, Balance)
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=50.371989,-4.142432&sz=19&z=19

50.373868,-4.142685 - So ein Bachlauf (gut als Warmup)
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=50.373868,-4.142685&sz=19&z=19

50.374433,-4.142308 - Täglicher Treffpunkt der Rider
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=50.374433,-4.142308&sz=21&z=21

50.370055,-4.139873 - Kirche mit vielen schrägen Mauern
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=50.370055,-4.139873&sz=20&z=20

Beispiel für die vielen unbezäunten MAuern dies generell in UK gibt
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=50.378022,-4.135242&sz=20&z=20

Wenn man schon in Südwestengland ist sollte man als Trialer auch unbedingt nach Dartmoor. Hier gibt es einen Haufen Granitansammlungen (Tore) die sich teilweise auch wirklich gut mit dem Auto erreichen lassen!
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=50.593674,-3.798187&sz=19&z=19

50.355969,-4.155803 - Drakes Island (wenns denn geht, aufwändig) 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=50.355969,-4.155803&sz=18&z=18

Die Briten sind unglaublich aktiv.. In Plymouth fahren etwa 5-6 RIder durchschnittlich täglich.. Wochenends kommt das ganze Umland, dann sind schonmal so 30 Mann unterwegs.. In der Stadt sieht man auch zu Fuß die SPots recht schnell, viele sind anhand der Schürfspuren der Rockringe und Bashguards sofort zu erkennen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. März 2009)

danke für die Spots, ein update wird bald fällig sein.
ca 60 neue spots sind drin


----------



## Paul1986 (16. April 2009)

Setze mal ein paar Spots aus Rostock

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...2357,12.147888&spn=0.000352,0.000864&t=h&z=20

Der Spot ist ein verlassene Schiffswerft. Über das Gesamten Gelände sind Stufen, haufen von Betonplatten für jeden was dabei.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...46999&sspn=0.000352,0.000864&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=20


http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...36075&sspn=0.000176,0.000432&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=21


http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...32425&sspn=0.000705,0.001727&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=19
Jakobiplatz


http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...26152&sspn=0.000705,0.001727&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=19
Platz vor der Stadthalle viel Stufen auch ein paar Steine


Und noch eine Wettkampfstelle.
Eigendlich für Motorradtrial aber auch super für Rad geeignet.
Zwischen Dambeck und Bobitz
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...56848&sspn=0.002839,0.006909&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17


----------



## Paul1986 (19. April 2009)

Noch ein paar aus rostock vom alten Iga gelände
über das ganze gelände sind kleinere sachen verteilt 
setze nur die besten rein

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...73159&sspn=0.000704,0.001727&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=19

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...83425&sspn=0.000352,0.000864&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=20


----------



## suziheizer (26. April 2009)

Hallöchen

So hier eine sehr schöner Natur Spot.

In Demnitz Thumnitz das ist ca. 10km von *BAUTZEN* enfernt.

Es handelt sich um einen Steinbruch. Es ist alles dabei, von steilen Hänge über kleine FIndlinge bis zu richtig grossen Brocken. Die Ortsmarke muss genau oberhalb des in google maps gezeigten Teiches. Allerdings liegen auch noch unzählige Steine in den Wäldern. Im aktiven Tagebau ist immer 16:00 Feierabend, es gibt allerdings aber viele stillgelegete in der Nähe.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...51.137126,14.25357&spn=0.004127,0.011373&z=17


----------



## kamo-i (5. Mai 2010)

Ich mach mal mit Wolfsburg weiter.

*Rathausplatz - urban:*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...2.420848,10.786584&spn=0.002228,0.005654&z=18

*Brunnen in der Innenstadt - urban:*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...2.423861,10.788204&spn=0.002228,0.005654&z=18

*Skatepark, der sich auch zT zum trialen eignet - urban (auf Google Bilder noch nicht zu sehen):*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...2.436738,10.802296&spn=0.004454,0.011308&z=17

*Treppen und Betonbauten vor der SoccaFiveArena beim Stadion - urban (auch noch nicht auf Bildern zu sehen):*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...2.434622,10.804657&spn=0.002227,0.005654&z=18

*kleiner Sandsteinspot - natur:*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...2.421175,10.772057&spn=0.002228,0.005654&z=18

*kleiner Sandsteinspot (bei den drei Steinen) hinter dem VW-Freibad - natur :*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...2128,10.796111&spn=0.002228,0.005654&t=h&z=18

EDIT: Ein Tipp: auf Bing Maps hat man sogar die Flugzeug-Perspektive von recht aktuellem Material aus WOB. Da sind viel Spots sehr gut drauf zu sehen. Ohne sich anzumelden hat man nur nicht die Möglichkeit die Links zu kopieren. =((( ...daher muss man hinnavigieren.


----------



## Nord_rulez (6. Januar 2011)

hey leute, wo find ich die aktuellste version?


----------



## HamburgerJung79 (25. März 2011)

lebt das projekt noch ?

dann würd ich mich mal um daten und bilder aus hamburg kümmern ?


----------



## manobike.Julian (14. November 2011)

Hier mal zwei Spots, die direkt bei mir um die Ecke sind:

Mädchengymnasium Essen Borbeck, Fürstäbtissinstraße, urban
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Fürstä...I_U0GvChXinpVQnJKrBoxQ&cbp=12,331.84,,0,-3.02

Dort gibt es:
- Fahrradständer, breite Stangen in Reihe zum "Durchhüpfen" 
- 20 plane Felsen in Reihe zum Durchhüpfen


Spielplatz am Germaniaplatz, Essen Borbeck, "gemischter" Spot
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=german...=AauvqJyFpq3pYSG9dFP6Fw&cbp=12,326.87,,0,4.29

Mehrere Felsen in unterschiedlicher Ausrichtung, am Hügel versetzt, bietet viele Möglichkeiten, sich hochzuarbeiten oder einfach hin- und her zu trialen. Der Spielplatz ist wenig besucht, der Sport selbst wird nicht von Kindern bespielt, direkt um die Ecke gibt es Döner- und Pizzabuden, Banken, Supermärkte, Eisdiele, Trinkhalle, ÖPNV. Sicherlich ein top Spot für Fortgeschrittene.


Borbecker Platz (alter Marktplatz) in Essen Borbeck, urban
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Borbec...tz,+45355+Essen,+Nordrhein-Westfalen&t=h&z=20

Im Halbkreis angeordnete Stufen, eignen sich gut für Anfänger zum "rauf und runter" Üben. Fortgeschrittene können hier Sidehops nacheinander rauf und runter üben. Ist direkt um die Ecke vom Germania-Platz Spot.


Dubois-Arena, Essen Borbeck, urban
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=schlos...74,6.943605&cbp=12,0,,0,0&photoid=po-35651158

Eignet sich sicher gut, um Sidehops in Reihe zu üben. Hier kann man den ganzen Tag rauf und runter Hüpfen.


Alle Spots in Essen Borbeck sind maximal 10 Minuten zu Fuß voneinander entfernt.


----------



## manobike.Julian (14. November 2011)

Gesamtschuhle Bockmühle, Mercatorstraße, Essen Altendorf, urban
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Essen,...ße,+45143+Essen,+Nordrhein-Westfalen&t=h&z=19

Hier gibt es einige Plane Steine in Reihe ähnlich dem Spot am Mädchengymnasium in Essen, einige unterscheidliche hohe Stufen hintereinander, etwas höheren Mauern und für richtig gute Leute verwinkelte (versetzte) Treppengeländer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (1. Dezember 2014)

was issen hieraus geworden?
ich würde das regelmässig nutzen,gäbs updates.


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Dezember 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> was issen hieraus geworden?
> ich würde das regelmässig nutzen,gäbs updates.


Steuer was bei und halt es am Leben. Die meisten neuen wussten vermutlich garnichts hiervon


----------



## -OX- (2. Dezember 2014)

Das ist ja auch eigentlich schlecht gelöst,
denn man müsste die eingetragenen Spots ALLE auf EINER Map sehen können 
gleiches wäre auch für Trialfahrer interessant eine Map in der sich alle Kontakt willigen Trialfahrer eintragen.
(ich weiß gibt im Forum ja so eine UserMap kennt aber wahrscheinlich keiner der nur hier im Trialforum unterwegs ist)


----------



## bilidru (9. März 2015)

Ich find dieses Projekt auch cool und habe mir die letzte Aktualisierung von todoke.de heruntergeladen und begonnen die Spots nach März 2008 einzutragen. Hat denn jemand eine Ahnung, wie man das am besten aktuell halten und verbreiten könnte?
Die Spots, ox, sehe ich alle eingetragen auf einer MAp. Wenn ich mir einen Spot in München anklicke, sehe ich auch die anderen außen herum. Wenn sich Fahrer eintragen sollen, brauchen wir eine zentrale Datei, die für alle zugänglich ist und von allen aktualisiert werden kann. Wie liefe das technisch ab?


----------



## family-biker (10. März 2015)

da braucht man nen admin der aktiv ist und das frisch hält


----------



## bilidru (10. März 2015)

Ja, ohne Engagement geht es nicht. Ich werde in den nächsten zwei Wochen die Nachtragungen machen, die der Thread noch hergibt. Ob die alten Spots von 2007 noch aktuell sind, müssten aktuelle Rider beisteuern.
Vielleicht kann man sich ja langfristig die Arbeit etwas aufteilen (nach Wochen, oder so). 
Mich hat aber auch die technische Seite interessiert. Nämlich, ob es möglich ist die Datei in eine Cloud zu legen, so dass theoretisch jeder etwas beisteuern kann. Es wird dann aber wahrscheinlich bei gleichzeitiger Benutzung der Datei zu Konflikten kommen. Aber ich kenne mich nicht genau aus. Irgendwelche Tech-Freaks?


----------



## Thebike69 (10. März 2015)

Finde das hier soweit ich es verstehe genial
Leider leider, bin ich nicht so visiert. Wie muß ich den vorgehen damit ich hier mitmachen kann?
Anmelden bei Google-Earth dann meine Daten von Runtastic Mountainbike herüber laden .....?


----------



## kornatter (10. März 2015)

ich weiß nicht ob es hier hin gehört aber hier fahre ich hofft ist fast jeden samstag und für fahrradtrial kostenlos https://www.google.de/maps/place/We...1s0x47b9659f00a70611:0x98f2b7101a24d544?hl=de


----------



## bilidru (10. März 2015)

Das gehört genau hier hin. Wir sind ja auf der Suche nach aktuellen Spots.
Wenn du zu den technischen Fragen weiter oben beitragen kannst, gerne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bilidru (10. März 2015)

Ich habe mal bis zur Seite 6 dieses Threads einschl. "Frankreich in Marseillan Plage in der Nähe von Sete" vom 4.10.2008 eingetragen. Kann mal jemand die Datei in Google Earth testen und sagen ob's geht? Danke


----------



## kornatter (10. März 2015)

jupp geht


----------



## kornatter (10. März 2015)

und wie oder wo kann ich die karte aktuel halten


----------



## bilidru (11. März 2015)

Du kannst die Datei natürlich selbst in Google Earth aktuell halten. 
Ich bin eher auf der Suche nach Mirstreitern, die sich im Aktualisieren abwechseln und dıe Datei dann online stellen,  so dass die Community immer auf dem aktuellen Stand ist.  Wie weiter oben gesagt suche ich nach einer technischen Lösung auf der einen Seite und werde bis ca 22.3. die Spots von Seite 6 und 7 des Threads eingetragen haben. 
Vielleicht können wir ja auch den Betreiber der Webseite Todoke.de gewinnen, die Datei wieder auf seine Seite zu stellen.  Da ist ja noch die Version von 2008 drauf. 
Also kurz gesagt: entweder jeder trägt für sich selbst ein oder wir arbeiten zusammen, sharen und sparen uns Arbeit.


----------



## kornatter (13. März 2015)

und wie kann ich mein Google Earth kpieren und hier einfügen so das ihr es übernehmen könnt


----------



## family-biker (13. März 2015)

ich wär dabei,ich finde ständig kleine spots und schau mir die später auf google earth an.hab nur nie gross was gespeichert und exportiert,kann ich aber ab jetzt gern machen.die aktualisierte datei hier immer wieder anzuhängen wäre ein ansatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bilidru (14. März 2015)

kornatter schrieb:


> und wie kann ich mein Google Earth kpieren und hier einfügen so das ihr es übernehmen könnt


Rechtsklick auf den Zweig, den du exportieren möchtest.
Klick auf "Ort speichern unter..."
unter Namen abspeichern und hier hochladen
Wir können das dann importieren und zu der "Master-Datei" hinzufügen.

Du kannst aber auch die "Master-Datei" in dein Google Maps/Earth laden; deine Spots an den richtigen Platz kopieren/ziehen und dann wieder exportieren.
Im Moment ist aber die vollständige Datei nur auf meinem Computer, also bitte nicht die Testdatei weiter oben benutzen. Wir müssen erst absprechen wie die künftigen Aktualisierungen laufen sollen und wo wir die Datei veröffentlichen.



family-biker schrieb:


> ich wär dabei,ich finde ständig kleine spots und schau mir die später auf google earth an.hab nur nie gross was gespeichert und exportiert,kann ich aber ab jetzt gern machen.die aktualisierte datei hier immer wieder anzuhängen wäre ein ansatz


Klasse, dass du dabei wärst! 
Die Datei hier anzuhängen wäre möglich und sicherlich sinnvoll. Allerdings finde ich die Verbreitung dann eingeschränkt. Mein Vorschlag wäre zusätzlich zwei bis drei Trial-Vereine in Deutschland zu fragen, ob sie die Datei auf ihrer HP einstellen. Die sollten am besten z.B. Ausrichter von SDM oder NDM (o.ä. überregionalen Wettkämpfen sein), um die Verbreitung zu erhöhen. Ich bin zum Beispiel beim MSC Schatthausen und werde da mal anfragen. Ich glaube das wird kein Problem sein.
Was meint ihr dazu? Und bei welchen Vereinen seid ihr?


----------



## kornatter (14. März 2015)

Wickede wasserdamm.  https://www.google.de/maps/@51.4979733,7.882391,154m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=de

Möhnesee turm. https://www.google.de/maps/@51.4857071,8.0701178,232a,20y,3.86h,11.96t/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=de

habe da auch noch 2


----------



## jjtr (15. März 2015)

http://umap.openstreetmap.fr/de/


----------



## bilidru (15. März 2015)

Vielen Dank euch beiden. Ich trage die Spots ein.


----------



## bilidru (15. März 2015)

kornatter schrieb:


> Wickede wasserdamm.  https://www.google.de/maps/@51.4979733,7.882391,154m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=de
> 
> Möhnesee turm. https://www.google.de/maps/@51.4857071,8.0701178,232a,20y,3.86h,11.96t/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=de
> 
> habe da auch noch 2


Ich habe die beiden mal unter Werl eingeordnet. Ist das ok? Oder ist das weiter weg als Google Earth vermuten lässt?


----------



## bilidru (15. März 2015)

jjtr schrieb:


> http://umap.openstreetmap.fr/de/


Hi jjtr
der Link führt mich nur auf die Startseite von umap...


----------



## kornatter (15. März 2015)

bilidru schrieb:


> Ich habe die beiden mal unter Werl eingeordnet. Ist das ok? Oder ist das weiter weg als Google Earth vermuten lässt?


ok


----------



## jjtr (15. März 2015)

bilidru schrieb:


> Hi jjtr
> der Link führt mich nur auf die Startseite von umap...



Ja genau: Selbstbau.


----------



## bilidru (16. März 2015)

Meinst du wir sollten die Datei dort hineinladen? ich verstehe umap noch nicht wirklich. Kannst du mal ein bischen erklären, was deine Idee ist?


----------



## jjtr (17. März 2015)

Meine Idee ist, UMap für eine Trial-Karte zu benutzen:
KMZ von hier im Thread, entpacken, nach UMap importieren, fertig.
Bearbeitungs-Link kommt per Forennachricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjtr (17. März 2015)

öffentlich dann: http://umap.openstreetmap.fr/de/map/trial-karte_32747


----------



## bilidru (20. März 2015)

Ich bin ein bisschen hin- und hergerissen. Auf der einen Seite ist der öffentliche Zugang super, man könnte sogar darüber nachdenken, den Bearbeitungslink öffentlich zu machen, so dass jeder Spots eintragen kann. Ich persönlich schaue mir gerne die Spots in Google Earth genauer an. Da sind einfach die Details bei umap nicht so gegeben. (ZUmindest habe ich die Einstellung dafür nicht gefunden).
Aber ich bin da generell offen ...
Noch eine technische Frage: Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man in die umap-Karte eine aktualisierte kml-Datei importiert, die nur zwei neue Spots enthält und der Rest identisch ist?


----------



## jjtr (20. März 2015)

Satelliten- oder Flugzeugbilder haben die nicht, das kostet so viel, dass das  nur Google mit dem Verkauf von Persönlichkeitsprofilen erwirtschaften kann. Import musste testen, keine Ahnung.


----------



## bilidru (1. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank, ich habe die Änderung eingetragen.
Hier ist die aktuelle Datei, V1.6
Ich habe die Änderung auch auf Umap eingetragen.
http://umap.openstreetmap.fr/de/map/trial-karte_32747


----------



## bilidru (1. Mai 2015)

Hier nun die Datei im Anhang....V1.6


----------



## 08LanE (5. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank an alle, die Ahnung von den Karten haben und das in Ordnung halten!! Die Datei fuktioniert. Richtig gutes Projekt!!
Habe hier auch noch einige Spots:

Das neue Trialgelände in Bad Endbach. Steine, Baumstämme auf einer Wiese.. 
Bilder gibt es auch auf unserer Website. Parkplätze direkt beim KSF oder der Lahn-Dill Therme!! Freuen uns über Besuch! 
www.trialts.jimdo.de

https://www.google.de/maps/place/KS...2!3m1!1s0x47bc69054eeb5389:0xdf6535712de66f5b

Und das alte große Gelände in Bad Endbach - Schlierbach, sehr viele Stein, Beton, Holz! 

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Sc...2!3m1!1s0x47bc6941091e822b:0xebfd6c47055528b0

Verkehrsübungsplatz Neunkirchen - Altenseelbach. Einer meiner Lieblingsplätze. Stein, Beton, Holz, Reifen. Sehr cooles Gelände! 
Bitte beachten: Nur außerhalb dieser Öffnungszeiten (die sind für die Autofahrer)!!! Wer dort fahren möchte, kann auch gerne Bescheid kommen, ich bin dabei! 
Dienstag 15.00 - 17.00 Uhr
Donnerstag 15.00 - 18.00 Uhr
Samstag 13.00 - 15.00 Uhr
Sonntag 10.00 - 12.00 Uhr

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Am...2!3m1!1s0x47bc1edeb223e57f:0x844e17a6f4afd859

Viele Grüße Larena


----------



## bilidru (5. Mai 2015)

Klasse, vielen Dank für die Spots. Ich habe sie eingetragen. Hier die aktualisierte Datei V1.7
In Umap habe ich die Änderungen auch eingetragen.


----------



## 08LanE (6. Mai 2015)

Noch ein Trialgelände - Motorradtrial. Beton, Stein. Da wird aber jedes Wochenende fleißig gebaut und da entsteht noch einiges! 
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Si...2!3m1!1s0x47bc3dd171419bb1:0xf86806b3daacaa1b

Am besten noch nicht eintragen, mir fallen bestimmt noch ein paar Spots ein


----------



## 08LanE (6. Mai 2015)

Trialgelände Schotten: Stein, Reifen, Holz, Wald... 

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ho...2!3m1!1s0x47bcc482cd4b3c99:0x88bca5ca3a176c70


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bilidru (7. Mai 2015)

Ich warte noch etwas...falls dir noch mehr einfallen


----------



## MTBLA (13. Mai 2015)

Mich interessiert Trial sehr. Ich bin Einsteiger und suche ein paar Leute mit denen ich zusammen üben kann. Habt ihr einen Tipp ? Ich komme aus dem Raum Dreieich / Langen.


----------



## bilidru (7. Juni 2015)

Hier ist die aktuelle Google Earth Datei, Version 1.8.
Sie beinhaltet auch die beiden Locations in Schotten und Breitscheid.


----------



## Marko (15. Juni 2015)

AMC Unterer Breisgau hat auch ein grosses trainingsgelände, kann mit einer Gastfahrkarte für EUR 5.-genutzt werden. Eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung sollte unterschrieben werden.
hier:
https://www.google.ch/maps/place/48°13'32.5"N+7°45'30.3"E/@48.225705,7.758412,374m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

und hinter der brücke hier:
https://www.google.ch/maps/place/48°13'28.5"N+7°45'23.5"E/@48.224586,7.756537,726m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

http://www.amc-unterer-breisgau.de/


----------



## Marko (13. August 2015)

Föhrlibuckstrasse 25
8600 Dübendorf
47.407378, 8.610237
https://www.google.ch/maps/place/Dü...0x479aa16e9fccf341:0xcf74391d679b58a2!6m1!1e1
Strasse ist für Motorfahrzeuge gesperrt.


----------



## 08LanE (9. Januar 2016)

Hey liebe Trialer,
vor geraumer Zeit ist mir noch eine andere Karte in die Hände gefallen, fast nur internationale Spots:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zCdUoz1x5sqk.kCvyf_EV1ado

Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr die Karte schon kennt oder vielleicht sind die ja in der Datenbank schon alle eingetragen....

@bilidru Vielleicht kannst du ja mal einen Blick reinwerfen 

Viele Grüße 
Larena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefly811 (27. Mai 2016)

Gevelsberg Ennepebogen hinzugefügt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/58285-gevelsberg-nrw-trial-mein-uebungsplatz.804179/


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Mai 2016)

firefly811 schrieb:


> Gevelsberg Ennepebogen hinzugefügt
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/58285-gevelsberg-nrw-trial-mein-uebungsplatz.804179/


Das ist echt cool. So viele verschiedene Sachen auf einem Haufen. Am Besten gefallen mir die Baumstämme. So etwas haben wir hier nicht.


----------



## firefly811 (28. Mai 2016)

Macht auch echt Spaß da zu fahren, besonders weil ich heute mein neues gebrauchtes eingeweiht habe (auch mein erstes) ;-)


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Mai 2016)

Video? Alles dokumentieren hilft beim Verbessern. Da kann man gleich analysieren und im Forum erfragen was falsch ist.


----------



## DarkTyr (26. September 2016)

Wo man als Anfänger Sonntags gut und in Ruhe fahren kann, ist der Marktkauf Parkplatz in 50226 Frechen. Hinten stehen etliche Paletten rum die man schichten kann, Betonröhren-Blumenkästen(ohne Blumen xD) und andere Spielereien.


----------



## Georg-Lewis (1. September 2017)

hi ich wollte nur mal fragen wie ich die heruntergeladene Datei in Google maps bringe.


----------



## Empty4ever (7. September 2017)

1. Google maps schließen
2. Google Earth öffnen https://earth.google.com
3. Registerkarte Meine Orte -> Einstellungen -> importieren Aktivieren; Dann unter Meine Orte die Datei importieren


----------



## Empty4ever (7. September 2017)

Land=Germany

Stadt=Munich Olympiapark

googlemaps=https://earth.google.com/web/@48.18...06744906a,25.0176429d,35y,0h,-4.63288274t,-0r

spotsorte=urban

Beschreibung=Spiral Walls, curved Walls and some other nice stuff


----------



## Petrum (12. November 2019)

Jetzt gibt es eine neue Karte, arbeitet mit google maps und neue Spots können super easy eingetragen werden:

https://faction-app.co.uk/app/home


----------



## Jonibiker2017 (8. Januar 2020)

Bilder importieren funkt irgendwie noch nicht ganz bei der neuen karte  any ideas? wollte jpeg Bilder einfügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biken321 (16. Juli 2020)

Hat wer noch mehr spots von Stuttgart?


----------

